# Menu Board (creating)



## dodgerbuddy (Feb 11, 2007)

We are purchasing a new Smart TV for our Menu Board. Can you recommend a good Application for creating a Menu on my MAC laptop to upload to the Smart TV?


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi db,

Since I am a dinosaur, I know that PowerPoint would work since you can change backgrounds, amount of time each page is displayed, font, font size, etc.

I'm confident that someone will come along with a newer, better suggestion.

Good luck!


----------



## dodgerbuddy (Feb 11, 2007)

sgmchef said:


> Hi db,
> 
> Since I am a dinosaur, I know that PowerPoint would work since you can change backgrounds, amount of time each page is displayed, font, font size, etc.
> 
> ...


 Thank you so much for replying, Chef!


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

... but always have a backup in the unlikely event of power or technology failure!

https://www.ideaautorepair.com/category/scheduling-workflow-auto-markers


----------



## dodgerbuddy (Feb 11, 2007)

brianshaw said:


> ... but always have a backup in the unlikely event of power or technology failure!
> 
> https://www.ideaautorepair.com/category/scheduling-workflow-auto-markers


Thanks for mentioning that, Brian! I will ensure I have a hard copy on hand.


----------

